# Posible comp in Louisville



## seth0420 (Jan 13, 2018)

hey guys I have no experience in hosting comps but I'm tired of having no comps to go to so I'm trying to take it in to my own hands. I'm asking for suggestion for hosting comps, different events we could have, and posible building and how to rent them. Again I'm completely new to this and I don't know how to do this. It posible I can't make it a "official" comp but still I'd love to host one.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 13, 2018)

seth0420 said:


> hey guys I have no experience in hosting comps but I'm tired of having no comps to go to so I'm trying to take it in to my own hands. I'm asking for suggestion for hosting comps, different events we could have, and posible building and how to rent them. Again I'm completely new to this and I don't know how to do this. It posible I can't make it a "official" comp but still I'd love to host one.


Hey Seth,

I have a few questions and comments.

The first step would be to reach out to a few nearby delegates. How many do you have in your area? You want to have an official competition, more people would come. 
I'm working on organizing my second competition right now so I have some experience. How big is the community in your area? How close are comps away from you? What events do you like?

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2018)

Have you been to any official competitions? It's generally hard to organize one if you haven't at least been to a couple, and ideally you should help out with at least one of them before you try. Also, if you're younger, it's best to get a parent involved. We've had some very successful competitions that have been run by young organizers with a good parent's help.

I would love to see a competition in Louisville, as I'm only 2 hours away. I'm too busy these days to be able to organize a competition, but I would certainly be willing to be on staff and help. One thing I'd appreciate is if the competition had at least one of my favorite events (anything blindfolded, fewest moves). 3x3x3 BLD in particular isn't that complicated to hold. Most of the competitions within a few hours of us these days don't have any of those events, so it would be much appreciated.

As for the location, there were several competitions in Lexington KY, so I'm sure there would be a community in the general area. And certainly there are plenty of southern Indiana cubers, and people would most likely be willing to travel from Indianapolis and even beyond. Also there seems to be an active community in Tennessee, some of whom would likely attend. If you held popular events, it would probably fill up fast. You would want to work with someone with lots of experience to make sure you could handle the people that would probably attend, and you'd probably want to use an attendance limit.


----------



## seth0420 (Jan 13, 2018)

The thing is I can't seriously think about this till summer because of other things. I would want it to be a smaller and yes I have been to comp before. Probably 75-100 people with events like 3x3, 2x2, 4x4 pyraminx, skewb, maybe clock. And about my parents i don't think they would be a ton of help there not super enthusiastic about my cubing. Plus my dad is a pastor so he has to work on Sunday and he can't take of most Saturday's so it may sound weird but since it's summer the best day to have it for us would be a Munday or Tuesday or both.


----------



## seth0420 (Jan 13, 2018)

To answer other question yes I'm young I turned 14 today and I would prefer to have the comp in Louisville but there are some other churches outside that area that I know love to do community outreach with things like that. Do you guys have any suggestions on people I should talk to or email that live near here that could help me with this.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 13, 2018)

seth0420 said:


> To answer other question yes I'm young I turned 14 today and I would prefer to have the comp in Louisville but there are some other churches outside that area that I know love to do community outreach with things like that. Do you guys have any suggestions on people I should talk to or email that live near here that could help me with this.


Have you tried contacting a local delegate yet?


----------

